# Paper Bedding



## Morgan5681 (Nov 24, 2017)

So I have a Russian tortoise and I recently got him a new bedding which consists of shredded paper(not newspaper) and I’ve seen other people do it. This stuff is for other small animals such as gerbals and hamsters and I was just wondering if this would work as a safe bedding.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello and welcome.

That is not a good bedding for a tortoise because it is an impaction hazard if he swallows enough, either accidentally with food, or on purpose, but worse than that, it is too dry. You russian tortoises needs a damp substrate to create some moderate humidity.

Fine grade orchid bark works best for adults and I prefer coco coir for babies.

These might help:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Morgan5681 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> That is not a good bedding for a tortoise because it is an impaction hazard if he swallows enough, either accidentally with food, or on purpose, but worse than that, it is too dry. You russian tortoises needs a damp substrate to create some moderate humidity.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I shall look into a new substrate


----------

